# Bulb - Toontrack Progressive EZX Demo



## Bulb (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey guys! I know this is a bit of a different library than the usual, but I have seen some people allude to using Toontrack drums, and they are my goto company when it comes to programming rock/metal drums.

Tomorrow, Toontrack is announcing their amazing new Progressive EZX kit which was masterfully captured and engineered by Forrester Savell (Karnivool, Dead Letter Circus). I made a little demo using the kit, so if you want to hear it in action, please check it out below!


----------



## Lex (Nov 2, 2015)

Sweet! I'm getting this...and Post-Rock one too. I'm such a EZX junkie.


----------



## Wibben (Nov 3, 2015)

Really great track, Bulb!

The EZX sounds very cool too. I've been a Toontrack fanboy since the original drumkit from hell days. I hope there's a new SDX in the works as well, as I'm more of a superior user than EZ Drummer.


----------



## Mars (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks Bulb for this track and for the information, I'll surely get it as soon as it's available. 

By the way, is it also our dear Albion that we're hearing in this song ?


----------



## Bulb (Nov 3, 2015)

Wibben said:


> Really great track, Bulb!
> 
> The EZX sounds very cool too. I've been a Toontrack fanboy since the original drumkit from hell days. I hope there's a new SDX in the works as well, as I'm more of a superior user than EZ Drummer.


Indeed there is an SDX version of this coming out. Interestingly enough, the main difference seems to be the addition of more kits/cymbals as opposed to different routing. This EZX operates more like an SDX in terms of mics available, and since I use it in the S2.0 interface anyways, that works out well for me!




Mars said:


> Thanks Bulb for this track and for the information, I'll surely get it as soon as it's available.
> 
> By the way, is it also our dear Albion that we're hearing in this song ?


For the orchestral stuff it's a combination of CS2, Mural, Albion and Action Strikes!


----------



## Wibben (Nov 3, 2015)

That's great news. Can't wait to see what more comes out of this years metal month :D


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 3, 2015)

Really great track Bulb! I think It's about time I got the v2 upgrade & this has just pushed me into it  , I need to to take advantage of the upgrade option anyway that supposedly runs out in December.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 3, 2015)

Love this track! Sounds really great!
Shame it fades out too soon!!!


----------



## Bulb (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks guys! Sorry for it being relatively short, I was spent on ideas and fading out made it seem like there was more than there was hehe.


----------



## Wibben (Nov 3, 2015)

Bulb said:


> fading out made it seem like there was more than there was hehe.


Neat trick! Hehe


----------



## Bibbers (Nov 4, 2015)

How much processing went into these drum tracks? This expansion is described as "mix ready" though I rarely find ezdrummer stuff to be truly mix ready. I'd like to know if you just threw up a stereo drum mix using factory presets or were the drums broken out to multitrack with plugins and additional processing? I have 10 ezdrummer expansions and while I love the ease of use and workflow, I have never found them to be usable without a good degree of work.


----------



## Bulb (Nov 5, 2015)

Bibbers said:


> How much processing went into these drum tracks? This expansion is described as "mix ready" though I rarely find ezdrummer stuff to be truly mix ready. I'd like to know if you just threw up a stereo drum mix using factory presets or were the drums broken out to multitrack with plugins and additional processing? I have 10 ezdrummer expansions and while I love the ease of use and workflow, I have never found them to be usable without a good degree of work.



Oh there is quite a bit going on, I process these the way I would live drum tracks. I use Superior 2.0 just to route everything out to get individual channels for everything and do all my mixing in cubase. I'll usually create Kick/Snare/Toms/OH/Room group tracks off of the individual tracks and process those. I also use a Parallel Compression bus which I send certain kit channels to. So these definitely aren't factory presets, and although I'm sure you can get good results with those, I personally like to shape the sound myself. The samples don't seem to have too much baked in eq/comp to where you do have a lot of flexibility with your processing.


----------



## JPQ (Nov 17, 2015)

Sounds good. btw i maybe add few kits maybe someday my ezdrummer 2. but before this i hope i do tune where i use it...(i have allready Vintage Rock and Jazz expansions).


----------

